# needs 2x 110AH leisure battery



## novice1968 (Mar 23, 2010)

Consensus opinions are that my L B are no good  to power my TV system (although that panal showed 13.2V and actual voltage across battery terminal read 12.7V after a 50mls run and power to sat unit and dish above 12V) now decided to replace them Did measurements under seat area the only two makes I looked up will fit are Elecsol 110AH and one by carbatteriesdirect which is half the cost of Elecsol 
My question to all learned people is shall I buy the cheaper one (if they are more or less the same) I will of course buy Elecsol if necessary. 
Thanks for any advise/opinion in advance


----------



## Topic and Wanderer (Mar 25, 2010)

Just bought a couple of elecsol 100ah batteries from Car Battery - Motorcycle Batteries - Leisure Batteries - Low Prices! who told me that these are very safe batteries.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 25, 2010)

Have a think about gel filled batteries as well - they can be fitted at any angle so you can often get gel batteries to fit into the space the old wet cell batteries occupied, but with different dimensions in height or width. You might get lucky and find a single battery with (say) 180aH to 200aH that would fit the space. They are sealed so you dont have to worry about venting.

Venting wet cells can be done from the breather tube with a plastic pipe going through the floor/grommet to the exterior.


----------



## Randonneur (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, I have just fitted 2 x 110ah leisure batteries bought on Ebay from Car batteries direct. From order to next day courier delivery about 22 hours!!!  

They come with a 4 year guarantee, ( although I doubt any leisure battery will last that long! ), and I paid about £129.00 for the pair including delivery.

Just got back from 3 days wilding in Cornwall, complete with wind and rain, and no problems, all the power I needed.


----------



## novice1968 (Mar 25, 2010)

*confused*

i am confused and not sure that i really need new batteries Left van (not hooked up for two days) and removed seats to day tested batteries terminals and still showed nealy 13V My question is do I need new batteries ???? The batteries are sealed so testing by hydrometer is out of question. Any opinion/advise


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 25, 2010)

Are you satisfied that your test meter is accurate? A drop down to 12.7 appears ok after a 50 minute run. Suggest you get them tested first before you start to spend money.  How long do the batteries last before they give out?


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 26, 2010)

Most auto elecs will have a discharge meter that can take full current from the battery and then give an estimate of the battery condition. Usually used on cranking batteries, check whether it can be safely used on a leisure battery.

Just be conscious that cranking batteries are not good at being a leisure battery - they are designed to draw a large amount of amps for a few seconds whilst starting the engine, they dont recover well from being discharged below about 60% - but this varies from maker to maker - some thin plate batteries wont recover from below 80%.

Leisure batteries are good at recovering from about 25% discharge (again varies from maker to maker), they are crap at cranking and will often distort the internal plates from excessive heat.

There are little electronic gizmos that attach to batteries and help with stopping/removing sulphation of the plates, usually cheap enough to experiment with before lashing out on new leisure batteries. Do a weblookup on on Megapulse.


----------



## novice1968 (Mar 26, 2010)

shortcircuit said:


> Are you satisfied that your test meter is accurate? A drop down to 12.7 appears ok after a 50 minute run. Suggest you get them tested first before you start to spend money.  How long do the batteries last before they give out?



Only got the test meter from Maplin last week it is a cheap one gives didital reading looks working ok tested it with an AA batery Tested batery terminal this morning still reading 13V+ hooked up and reads 14.1 V after 5 min.
also got solar panel on roof but do not know its working. (1st MH only got it 3 weeks ago)


----------



## PaulC (Mar 26, 2010)

A good source for info on batteries

Sterling Power Products: What is the best battery to use for an auxiliary charging system?


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 27, 2010)

novice1968 said:


> Only got the test meter from Maplin last week it is a cheap one gives didital reading looks working ok tested it with an AA batery Tested batery terminal this morning still reading 13V+ hooked up and reads 14.1 V after 5 min.
> also got solar panel on roof but do not know its working. (1st MH only got it 3 weeks ago)



Now you have these readings from when you have been hook up and with all aux switched off inside on the leisure side of the M/H, unplug the hook-up and take out the fuse from the regulator on the solar panel (so there is no influence on the leisure batteries) take a reading of the batteries at this point and after 12hrs approx. If they drop below 12.7, start to consider that one if not both of them is suffering. In an ideal test, make sure the batteries are separated when testing so that you can establish which one is at fault.

Elecsol's are the ideal battery, as they are now sealed for life, 5yr guarantee and take alot of punishment.


----------



## pappajohn (Mar 27, 2010)

shortcircuit said:


> Are you satisfied that your test meter is accurate? A drop down to 12.7 appears ok after a 50 minute run. Suggest you get them tested first before you start to spend money. How long do the batteries last before they give out?


 
*i think you misread the o/p.....he said a 50 MILE run, not 50 MINUTES.*

*12.7v straight off charge is too low.*


----------

